# Win a Custom Gun & Knife and help the Jimmy Fund



## ralphmroz (Apr 22, 2004)

This year you have another chance to win an heirloom matching custom pistol, holster, and knife for only $10-and help out a great cause in the bargain. We're talking about you maybe owning top-of-the-line work by such renowned names as Ted Yost, John Harrison,. C.T. Brian, Jim Burke, and Josh Bulman. It's time for the annual Louder Than Words raffle!
Louder Than Words (LTW, www.louderthanwords.us) is an organization composed of a few of America's finest custom pistolsmiths, knife makers, and holster artisans that provide financial benefit to worthwhile causes. They do this by donating a package every year that consists of a custom gun, custom knife, and a custom leather holster. This year's package is worth well over $10,000 and includes *a re-worked vintage Colt Commander. This is the classic, most carried Colt from another generation, brought up to date with the finest 'smithing that the 21st Century can offer. *Ted Yost straightened the frame lines, hand cut the checkering of the front strap and mainspring housing, rounded the butt on rear of the mainspring housing, handmade the walnut stocks, and high cut the grip. John Harrison fit the beavertail grip safety and fitted and contoured the thumb safety. C.T. Brian did the match barrel & bushing, the oversize ejector and oversize firing pin stop, lowered and flared the ejection port, flattened and serrated the top of the slide (with mirages.) He installed the extreme low mount fixed sights, flat-backed and serrated the rear of the slide, put on an American border, made the Hi-Power cuts, re-profiled the slide stop, installed a stainless recoil spring plug, and beveled the slide bottom.
The knife was built by Jim Burke, one of the finest knife makers working today. The knife's anodized titanium handles incorporate a handsome hole pattern. This year's knife is a custom frame-locking Mini Urban Warrior from Jim. The ceramic blasted and brushed tanto blade is not his normal signature pattern, but he does a fantastic job and it really sets the knife off. The 3 ¾-inch blade is constructed of 154CPM steel which is perfect for a rugged everyday carry knife. The knife is finished off with matching pocket clip. 
Josh Bulman crafted the fine leather for this project. The holster is one of his custom holsters that is reminiscent of the older Seventrees design. It is perfect for all day concealed carry. The leather package comes with a dual mag carrier, and key fob. All of this was constructed of sharkskin done in a honey color which perfectly compliments the gun itself. 
 The beneficiary again this year is the Cops4Kids program (www.posacops4kids.com), organized by the Police Officers Safety Association (POSA) (www.posai.org) which will raffle off the package from October 1 through January 22, 2008. The drawing will be held at the Shot Show on February 4, 2008. All proceeds from the raffle will benefit the Jimmy Fund (www.jimmyfund.org) and its pediatric cancer research cure programs. If you visit the Cops4Kids program website, you will also see how your organization, agency or club can participate in the program by running a match or a stage in a match. You can also adopt the special realistic Cops4Kids match format to add some real spice to your normal event! 
 The POSA Cops4Kids program is inspired by and dedicated to the memory of Isabella deBethencourt, the infant daughter of Heather and police trainer Michael deBethencourt, who died from cancer at 11 months of age in May of 2003. 
To purchase your raffle tickets, go to the raffle website located at www.posacops4kids.com/raffle starting October 1. Buy one, or several, chances to win this one-of-a-kind heirloom set. Winners will be notified after the drawing. If you have ever known a child with cancer, you will understand our drive to help!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Reminder*
---------------------------------------

Chepachet, RI-The 2007 Cops4Kids Raffle Package, worth $10,000, includes a vintage Colt Lightweight Commander pistol. This is one of the classic, most-carried Colts from another generation, brought up to date with the finest gunsmithing of the 21st Century.

Gunsmith Ted Yost straightened the frame lines, high cut the grip frame, hand cut the checkering of the front strap and mainspring housing, rounded the butt on rear of the mainspring housing, hand made the English walnut stocks, and high cut the grip frame.

Georgia pistolsmith John Harrison fit and blended the beavertail grip safety, and custom contoured the thumb safety.

Master smith C.T. Brian installed the match barrel & bushing, the oversize ejector and oversize firing pin stop, lowered and flared the ejection port, flattened and serrated the top of the slide (with mirages). He installed the extreme low mount fixed sights, flat-backed and serrated the rear of the slide, put on an American border, made the Hi-Power cuts, re-profiled the slide stop, installed a stainless recoil spring plug, and beveled the slide bottom.

The accompanying custom folding knife was built by Jim Burke, one of the finest knife makers working today. The knife¹s anodized titanium handles incorporate a handsome hole pattern. This year¹s knife is a custom frame-locking Mini Urban Warrior from Jim. The ceramic blasted and brushed tanto blade is not his normal signature pattern, but he does a fantastic job and it really sets the knife off. The 3 -3/4 inch blade is constructed of 154CPM steel which is perfect for a rugged everyday carry knife. The knife is finished off with matching pocket clip.

Josh Bulman of Bulman Gunleather crafted the fine leather for this project. The holster is one of his in-house designs that is reminiscent of the classic Seventrees design.

It is perfect for all day concealed carry. The leather package comes with a dual magazine carrier and key fob. The leather pieces are finished in a complimentary honey brown sharkskin.

Isabella de Bethencourt Memorial
All raffle proceeds will be added to the funds that the Cops4Kids program raises for the Jimmy Fund/Dana Farber Cancer Institute, http://www.jimmyfund.org/, to help children with cancer.

Donate $10 and you could win a custom gun, knife and holster package worth $10,000, provided by Louder Than Words. Enter the Sweepstakes by visiting, https://www.posacops4kids.com/raffle/sweeps_form.aspx.


----------

